# Any hunting clubs near Tifton needing members?



## new to georgia (May 5, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm lookng to join a club within an hour or two from Tifton. Does anyone know of anything available?

Mike


----------



## new to georgia (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sidewinder (May 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Chris Tyre (May 12, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## DEERODGERS (May 16, 2008)

check us out, we are about 2 hours from tifton.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194405


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (May 18, 2008)

our club is located in long county it may be more that two hours. We are new and need more members. 2882 a/c  22 members $800 p/m. our money has to be paid by May  2008.  email me for more info legget4@bellsouth.net


----------



## bbprld (May 23, 2008)

email sent


----------



## maingeydoekiller29 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Need hunting lease*

I'm located in tifton Georgia and looking for land fairly close for me my wife and 2 kids. We would like to keep it around $500. Call or text 229-256-3244.


----------



## buck chase (Feb 11, 2014)

*buck chase*

I sent you a pm if you did not get it call me at 229 891 1285


----------

